# Watery green poop



## Chickmama (Apr 3, 2021)

Well we are pretty new to raising hens and loving it! I do have a concern and the help would be much appreciated...
We gave our hens the core if the watermelon yesterday ( not new to them) today one of the hens is pooping clear watery poop with green in the middle. I'm crossing my fingers that it's from too much watermelon and not something else.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd be watching to see if she's eating. Or is she's drinking excess water. If it isn't from the watermelon those things do point to a problem. Which you already suspect. Check her crop to see if there is food in there.

BTW, how old?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Chickmama said:


> Well we are pretty new to raising hens and loving it! I do have a concern and the help would be much appreciated...
> We gave our hens the core if the watermelon yesterday ( not new to them) today one of the hens is pooping clear watery poop with green in the middle. I'm crossing my fingers that it's from too much watermelon and not something else.


*Most likely a touch of diarrhea from the watermelon, but do check to see if the poo is sticky and stringy, sticking to the hen's vent feathers as this could mean something more serious. Should the poo be sticky and stringy check for other symptoms of disease;*
*
discharge around the eyes and nostrils
loss of weight
raspy, labored breathing*
*standing hunched with badly ruffled feathers*


----------



## Chickmama (Apr 3, 2021)

She's eating normally and following all the others as always. They were all born last august. She laid an egg today.... What would I be checking her crop for? Sorry this is all new to me. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Chickmama (Apr 3, 2021)

danathome said:


> *Most likely a touch of diarrhea from the watermelon, but do check to see if the poo is sticky and stringy, sticking to the hen's vent feathers as this could mean something more serious. Should the poo be sticky and stringy check for other symptoms of disease;*
> 
> *discharge around the eyes and nostrils
> loss of weight
> ...


----------



## Chickmama (Apr 3, 2021)

I just checked and she doesn't have any poop sticking to her and her pooped looked watery when she first did it and now it's dried. Her personality hasn't changed any, and her crop seems ok, but I will keep an eye on her and crossing my fingers it was just the watermelon.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickmama said:


> She's eating normally and following all the others as always. They were all born last august. She laid an egg today.... What would I be checking her crop for? Sorry this is all new to me. Thanks again for the help!


By checking the crop you can be certain she actually eating. It should be a little bigger and more firm if there's food in there.


----------



## Chickmama (Apr 3, 2021)

robin416 said:


> By checking the crop you can be certain she actually eating. It should be a little bigger and more firm if there's food in there.


She was pecking at the cabbage when we went to check on her and then went to eat her food.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is where they can fool you, they look like they're eating when they're really not. Chickens are more complicated than you would think. Most of the time they do fine in spite of us but sometimes we have to step in to figure out what might be going on. 

Being new to them you're in for a treat learning how each is different, has different needs and different attitudes towards things. It's actually pretty fun to recognize those differences.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*From what you write and describe the hen will be fine.*


----------



## Chickmama (Apr 3, 2021)

robin416 said:


> This is where they can fool you, they look like they're eating when they're really not. Chickens are more complicated than you would think. Most of the time they do fine in spite of us but sometimes we have to step in to figure out what might be going on.
> 
> Being new to them you're in for a treat learning how each is different, has different needs and different attitudes towards things. It's actually pretty fun to recognize those differences.


We just got 6 more baby chicks and we lost one the second day we had them. It broke my heart. We treat them like one of our family and love how smart they are. We actually made their chicken coop half of one of our heated garages, and then had a chicken run attached to it to run around outside without our friendly coyotes and hawks being able to get to them. I will monitor her and see how she's doing. Thanks for all the help!!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Losing the littlest ones is always the hardest. Especially since there's so little we can do to bring them back. We can offer support but it's never quite enough.

Sounds like you've got them setup in a palace.


----------



## Chickmama (Apr 3, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Losing the littlest ones is always the hardest. Especially since there's so little we can do to bring them back. We can offer support but it's never quite enough.
> 
> Sounds like you've got them setup in a palace.


So true! They are def spoiled lol 
Thanks again for the help, I'm so happy I found this forum. Happy Easter!!!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Chickmama-What kind of chicks did you get? I have all bantams; serama, cochin, d'Uccle, and phoenix. While I used to have many large fowl, I guess I like the wee ones better.

Robin-I take it that no quail chicks hatched? Very likely the hen will nest again soon. With the little rooster crowing again the eggs will be fertile. I would suggest that you limit the eggs being brooded to ten. Providing her with a more secure nest site will also encourage brooding; a small cardboard box with half the side removed with some branches over/around it would work well; a smaller version of my boombox box. I do hope you try again. We, the group, probably got as much enjoyment from the broody quail as you.*


----------



## Chickmama (Apr 3, 2021)

danathome said:


> *Chickmama-What kind of chicks did you get? I have all bantams; serama, cochin, d'Uccle, and phoenix. While I used to have many large fowl, I guess I like the wee ones better.
> 
> Robin-I take it that no quail chicks hatched? Very likely the hen will nest again soon. With the little rooster crowing again the eggs will be fertile. I would suggest that you limit the eggs being brooded to ten. Providing her with a more secure nest site will also encourage brooding; a small cardboard box with half the side removed with some branches over/around it would work well; a smaller version of my boombox box. I do hope you try again. We, the group, probably got as much enjoyment from the broody quail as you.*


2 Barred rock, 2 red sex link, 2 black barred rock, we have 5 blue egg layers, we sadly lost one the second day home, and we have silkies/fizzles on their way later this month! We are so addicted! Love them sooo much!!!!! Someone actuallyy told me about the forums today. I was so worried about one of our girls i called the vet that was closed today lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> *Chickmama-What kind of chicks did you get? I have all bantams; serama, cochin, d'Uccle, and phoenix. While I used to have many large fowl, I guess I like the wee ones better.
> 
> Robin-I take it that no quail chicks hatched? Very likely the hen will nest again soon. With the little rooster crowing again the eggs will be fertile. I would suggest that you limit the eggs being brooded to ten. Providing her with a more secure nest site will also encourage brooding; a small cardboard box with half the side removed with some branches over/around it would work well; a smaller version of my boombox box. I do hope you try again. We, the group, probably got as much enjoyment from the broody quail as you.*


Nope. I even reached under her today to check eggs. She surprised me by not getting all worked up. There are several areas she could choose from. She chose to be near the door. Go figure.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickmama said:


> 2 Barred rock, 2 red sex link, 2 black barred rock, we have 5 blue egg layers, we sadly lost one the second day home, and we have silkies/fizzles on their way later this month! We are so addicted! Love them sooo much!!!!! Someone actuallyy told me about the forums today. I was so worried about one of our girls i called the vet that was closed today lol


Oh yeah, you've got the addiction bad. It's hard not to get one of those and two of the others.


----------



## Chickmama (Apr 3, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Oh yeah, you've got the addiction bad. It's hard not to get one of those and two of the others.


Sooo addictive lol. I want all the fun ones like you but have bo clue where to find them. Im trying to stay with the same hatchery for I know they are very clean and run a very strict business. Kijiji has some really cool ones but a little worried to buy off of their


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, buying off those websites can be a crap shoot. It's so easy to bring in bad things with live birds that can cause long term grief. 

If you do searches for a breed, say Silkie breeders. It should pull up private breeders. Their birds are more expensive but in general they are well cared for, healthy and meet closer to the breed standards. 

But if they are to be lawn ornaments you really don't need to go to that expense. 

You do need to be careful though so you don't create a problem having too many birds in the space. It seems huge now but it takes very little to tip the balance.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Chickmama (Apr 3, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yeah, buying off those websites can be a crap shoot. It's so easy to bring in bad things with live birds that can cause long term grief.
> 
> If you do searches for a breed, say Silkie breeders. It should pull up private breeders. Their birds are more expensive but in general they are well cared for, healthy and meet closer to the breed standards.
> 
> ...


Yes, even ours were more expensive, and Im ok with that because at the end of the day its alot cheaper than trying to make our girls better if they get sick. We will have to stop at around 40. I dont think we will go that high, but if we did they would still have tons of room and still all be super spoiled lol.


Poultry Judge said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Chickmama said:


> Yes, even ours were more expensive, and Im ok with that because at the end of the day its alot cheaper than trying to make our girls better if they get sick. We will have to stop at around 40. I dont think we will go that high, but if we did they would still have tons of room and still all be super spoiled lol.
> 
> Thank you!!!!


You are very welcome, feel free to post pics of your birds, people on the forum enjoy sharing information.


----------

